# Canon iP4500 not printing through Time Capsule



## kayakingtim (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,

First post, hope this is the correct place for this question. I'm not sure if anyone will be able to help or not. I have a TC and two printers (a Canon iP4500 and an Epson R300). I have 3 computers in the house - the iMac, MacBook Pro and a HP laptop thing (not sure what model as it belongs to my wife). 

I want to have the Canon set up as a wireless printer, so that all computers in the house can print from it. I have the Canon connected through the USB to the TC and it is seen by my mac's through Bonjour - but when printing, nothing happens (if connected direct via usb to the computer it prints happily). 

When I set up the Epson, again via usb to the TC, it works perfectly, no problems what so ever!

Is there something I have not done when setting up the Canon? The Canon is cheaper to run than the Epson, hence why I want that set up over the wireless network.

I have connected the printer to the mac when installing the software - all works as it should - but not when usb'd to the TC. I have reset the TC, re-booted it - even done a full on reset and wiped everything and started as if new and out of the box - still no joy printing wirelessly with the canon.

I tell the mac to print something, the canon window thing comes up (as it does when connected straight to the mac), however instead of printing, the status just changes to "stopped".

All help very very much appreciated. 

Tim


----------



## discoden (Apr 25, 2010)

Got similar problem.
Just bought a TimeCapsule.  Connected my canon ip 4500 via usb in TC. I'm able to print via my pc (winxp) as this is connected via ethernet to TC.  But using my macbook, the canon printer only prints blank pages.

Has anyone experienced this AND found a solution?  I've googled around and unfortunately I still have no luck in finding an answer.

D


----------



## kayakingtim (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, 

I have it all sorted out so that any computer can access the printed using the wireless connection to the Time Capsule to print - using all the functionality of the iP4500 - just as if it were plugged directly into the computer. 

I posted all the workflow on how to get it sorted on the old dcmag website - which is sadly no more. I think I also put the info on the Apple support forums within the Time Capsule pages. I'd recommend delving into that - look at a similar date to the original post made here as I think I asked the question on a number of forums. 

From what I remember, it was solved by downloading specifically either the with CUPS, or without CUPS driver from the canon website. 

I am afraid I am too busy with work deadline looming to help any more at the moment. Please, as suggested, have a look at the Apple support pages, and let me know on here if you find what you need. Otherwise I shall have a look to see if I have the information saved anywhere once I've met all me deadlines.

Sorry not to be more use.


----------

